# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Any Idea where i can get Brine Shrimps Regularly?

## SmartAlex

Hi Everyone, 


I enjoy feeding my fishes Adult/Baby Brine Shrimps however I do not seem to find them at LFS. 


Does anyone know of any recommended fish shops which sells Brine Shrimps Frequently?


Cheers.

----------


## Suzerolt

C328 sells them regularly on weekdays. Think they typically arrive around 5.30pm. Sells out by 7pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SmartAlex

Thanks Suzerolt. Live Brine Shrimps seems very popular in the LFS....

----------


## Ingen

The baby brine shrimps sells out much faster at C328. I started hatching my own about a year ago after being frustrated in trying to get some day on day for the indostromus that I have. 

It's pretty surprisingly simple to hatch, one small spoonful mix with two table spoons of marine salt in a 1.5L container, just need to find a location to place the container with air pump and wait for 24-30hrs for the babies to hatch.

I heard we can provide more nutrition by feeding spirulina powder to the BBS before feeding to the fishes, just got some today to try out.

----------


## Interestor

Y618 sell adult live BBS at packet of $1/- or $2/-.

CHeers..

----------


## Unmarked

> The baby brine shrimps sells out much faster at C328. I started hatching my own about a year ago after being frustrated in trying to get some day on day for the indostromus that I have. 
> 
> It's pretty surprisingly simple to hatch, one small spoonful mix with two table spoons of marine salt in a 1.5L container, just need to find a location to place the container with air pump and wait for 24-30hrs for the babies to hatch.
> 
> I heard we can provide more nutrition by feeding spirulina powder to the BBS before feeding to the fishes, just got some today to try out.


Hi Ingen. Do you mind sharing some tips and photos of your hatchery set-up? I would like to try hatching some BBS myself and it'll be great to get some advice  :Smile:  Also, where do you get the brine shrimp eggs from? Thanks!

----------


## Ingen

> Hi Ingen. Do you mind sharing some tips and photos of your hatchery set-up? I would like to try hatching some BBS myself and it'll be great to get some advice  Also, where do you get the brine shrimp eggs from? Thanks!


Just saw this! I'm using the 1.5L mineral water bottle with the sera kit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFkgau-Z_og. I got my brine shrimp eggs from petsmart serangoon (cannot recall the brand) and a tub of red sea marine salt. I typically use one small spoon of eggs with two soup spoonful of marine salt, the bottle of eggs can last for quite a few months depending on how much you hatch per time.

----------


## Ingen

I find the kit useful because it comes with a very fine net for BBS when you pump out the water. You probably can get the same thing somewhere else, but it's just the convenient one time buy for me.

----------


## Bettafanatic

You can try this guide!

Self hatching is definitely less hassle then hoping to have fresh stocks in fish shops (they sell out fast!)

http://bettafanism.blogspot.sg/p/hat...e-shrimps.html

----------


## tetrakid

Unlike boons (daphnia), brine shrimp is superb for DIY people. But after some time, it can be a chore. So it's better to buy them.

----------


## zep_betta

besides y618 where can you buy adult live brine shrimp?

----------


## zep_betta

i have found out that on thursdays you can buy adult brine shrimp from pet mart

----------


## KeepoKeepo

Sorry to bump old thread, but if you still need live adult brine shrimp you can pm me for contact details, or just search live adult brine shrimp by user called dodofishballs on Carousell. 

From what i understand, no more shops selling live adult brine (and frozen is short supply).

----------


## designprocess

I find the kit useful because it comes with a very fine net for BBS when you pump out the water.

For More Visit Here.

----------

